# metroshane's new site



## metroshane (Jun 9, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/skislack/


----------



## Chase (Jun 9, 2003)

Cool site! I like the style you've captured in the B&W portraits, very well done.

On a side note...the next post is number 1,000 for the board!


----------

